

"Using Erlang continually makes me both smile and cry at the same time. " - iamelgringo
http://www.nabble.com/Steve-Vinosky-interview-to15709698.html#a15720750

======
Xichekolas
Well we have Greenspun's Tenth Rule:

 _"Any sufficiently complicated C or Fortran program contains an ad-hoc,
informally-specified, bug-ridden, slow implementation of half of Common
Lisp."_

And this article gives us Robert Virding's First Rule:

 _"Any sufficiently complicated concurrent program in another language
contains an ad hoc, informally-specified, bug-ridden, slow implementation of
half of Erlang."_

So I'm going to go ahead and propose this:

 _"Any sufficiently memorable technical insight about a programming language
contains a slightly adapted, informally-specified, semi-controversial, less-
eloquent adaptation of half of Greenspun's Tenth Rule."_

Call it Xich's First Rule of Technical Quotes.

~~~
angstrom
Split the difference and make it your 5th rule. We need to restate this rule
at least 10 different ways to make it stick in people's minds.

